# Valentine Sales



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

What has been your best seller for Valentines whether it be soap, specialty soaps, lotions, massage oils..... Was it what you expected? I had people order before Valentines but not specifically for Valentine gifts. Still getting my name out there.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Today I sold mostly soap I made for Valentines Day, cupcakes and cakes sold evenly. But at markets I am selling soap and toiletries pretty evenly. I am banking on the fact that this will be how it is at the new shop. Facebook, it's all about soap, our 4 for $25 special went really well for Valentines Day (3 of my more girly bars and one heart soap in an organza bag (pink crinkle fill and a Valentines Card). Love the new promote feature! Vicki


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Promote feature?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

From you business page on facebook. When you put up a photo, at the bottom is a promote link. You can promote it for $5 or $10. It is working better for me than running ads. I do not know why some people don't have a promote link on their walls, because I have ran ads in the past? I even had 2 guys here who do jewelry, and young and facebook gurus, made me go on my Nubian Soaps wall and show them the promote that comes up on my advertisement I put on my timeline. It does not come up on theirs.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I found it! Thought it was a seach thing. So how or who is it promoted/shown to? Do you choose or is this something that pops up on peoples pages?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Just do it once, it tells you everything. It's not worth doing if you do not have a good likes and friends list, since one only goes to your friends list, the other to them and their friends, it will tell you how many people it will reach. Vicki


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I need to get organized once and give this a try. The promote button is always on my page taunting me to try it. I have 719 fans so I think I would have enough reach to make it worth it.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a continuously running "likes" ad campaign. I'm investing a dollar per day. I kept seeing that "promote" button so gave it a try just now for just one day. I'm seriously overloaded with homework as mid-terms are coming up next week but I have a bunch of soap I made several weeks ago so I made a post and only included those in a facebook-only special ad. $5 bucks for a 24 hour spot. The $1 a day ad has taken me from about 24 likes to nearly 200. I'm trying to get to 1000 without spending much money. I do try to put up a new post everyday that includes pictures of soap or news or a happening from around the farm. It's fun and affordable advertising for busy people. 

I don't see the promote feature if I log onto my business page as my business page, but if I go to my business page from my regular page as "Anita Martin" it does show up across the top on the left hand side below my "stats".


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Likes are great but are those using FB ads seeing the orders come in? I want money in my pocket!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

As of yet, I have not seen orders coming in. My business page is linked to my shop site through a a shopping cart icon at the top of the page. There are benefits to having larger numbers of likes though....at least from what I understand as far as reach and so forth. I will not be able to do very many festivals and events in the coming year so I'm hoping to increase my online sales. I've listed my state on my facebook page and my Etsy site. I do get orders, one being quite large for me, that way. Shops wanting local-made items to place in their stores.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

LOL...just checked the ad I started yesterday with a $5 budget and set to end today. I didn't get any sales at all but I did get 57 new likes! I think I will replace my old dollar a day ad with the new one and set it at $1 a day if it will let me. It only gives the option on my page of $5 and up but I changed it on the ads manager page to $1 yesterday just to see if it would take it and it did. So, this "promote" ad seems to be more effective than the regular ad I've been running.


----------

